#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Qual CPE Ubiquiti concorre com a SXT Lite5?

## pedrohafe

Olá colegas

Devido a alguns problemas que tive com as AirGrids (latência alta basicamente), coisa que não tenho com as SXTs, estou cogitando fazer um remanejo das CPEs dos meus clientes heavy users, tirando as AirGrids e colocando as SXTs, porém eu não quero me ater somente a uma marca. Hoje a maior parte das CPEs que uso são SXT, porém os concorrentes usam praticamente 100% UBNT, pra não ter que fazer um cliente comprar um equipamento novo, resolvi trabalhar com as duas marcas. A dúvida porém é outra, afim de trabalhar mais com MIMO do que com SISO, qual CPE da UBNT concorre diretamente com a SXT Lite5, sei que existe a NanoBeam M5 16, alguém aí trabalhou com ela? O que me dizem dela? Existe alguma outra CPE na mesma faixa de preço?

Grato!

----------


## SanchezMT

É a nano beam msm, ou wom mimo p perto, longe não tem mta qualidade. Mas a top é a sxt e não tem p ngm. Compro a sxt por 240 

Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## wala

Uma barata pra perto e a W. TP-LINK ANTENA CPE510 5GHZ 13DBI
Pessoal vende ela a 199 no mercado livre mais vc pode achar mais barato.

----------


## SanchezMT

É uma q tem duas portas lan?!

Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## wala

> É uma q tem duas portas lan?!
> 
> Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App


sim, esse modelo http://www.tp-link.com.br/products/details/CPE510.html

----------


## Heltinho

Alem do preço ser mais em conta eu uso as SXT em clientes, ja que o sinal, troughput e ping são bem mais establizados que as air grid, apesar de eu ser iniciante na área, estou gostando dos equipamentos Mikrotik. e as PB são mais caras $$ pra usar em clientes se comparados com SXT

----------


## SanchezMT

Ubnt bem mais caro, mtooo sensível. Sxt top msm, airgrid 1x1 sai fora., Galera mistura siso com mimo e nem sabe oq é isso

Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## chocobama

> Uma barata pra perto e a W. TP-LINK ANTENA CPE510 5GHZ 13DBI
> Pessoal vende ela a 199 no mercado livre mais vc pode achar mais barato.


Sera que presta?
Uma célula com umas 30 destas em TDMA. Gostaria de ver.
Agora a TPLINK tem dish, setorial e radio.
http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/biz-list-5067.html
http://www.tp-link.com.br/products/d...37_WBS510.html

----------


## Zarttron

Sem comparação. Ubiquiti so colocar uma como ap wds e a outra como station wds e praticamente não tem mais nada a fazer, coisa algo para iniciante. Agora SXT com router OS da para fazer o escambal.

----------


## FMANDU

Onde voce compra a 240?



> É a nano beam msm, ou wom mimo p perto, longe não tem mta qualidade. Mas a top é a sxt e não tem p ngm. Compro a sxt por 240 
> 
> Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## chocobama

> Sem comparação. Ubiquiti so colocar uma como ap wds e a outra como station wds e praticamente não tem mais nada a fazer, coisa algo para iniciante. Agora SXT com router OS da para fazer o escambal.


Fico puto pois faz oscambal, mas nunca consegui colocar um datarate no cliente e outro no AP. Tipo MCS12 no AP e MCS9 no cliente.

----------


## Zarttron

> Fico puto pois faz oscambal, mas nunca consegui colocar um datarate no cliente e outro no AP. Tipo MCS12 no AP e MCS9 no cliente.


Acho q vc está um tanto confuso, se for ptp vai ter q setar o mesmo em ambas as pontas, claro sempre procurando o melhor desempenho e se for ptmp vai ter q setar um ou mais de um em comum a todas as estações de acordo com os mcs que se tiver melhor desempenho .

----------


## NETSEG

trabalho com a rede mimo 2x2 100% ubiquiti... powerbeam 300 para até 2.5 km e nano beam 16 para até 1 km e nos pops mega pop computech + rocket m5, nunca tive problema, instalação só com visada limpa... ccqs acima de 90%, latência baixissima e 40 clientes por painel.

----------


## chocobama

> Acho q vc está um tanto confuso, se for ptp vai ter q setar o mesmo em ambas as pontas, claro sempre procurando o melhor desempenho e se for ptmp vai ter q setar um ou mais de um em comum a todas as estações de acordo com os mcs que se tiver melhor desempenho .


Não estou confuso não, falo de PTMP usando MK. Em UBNT posso usar MCS12 automático no AP e MCS8 fixo no cliente e é super fácil.
No MK posso configurar data rates no AP, tipo "supported MCS 8,9,10,11,12" se eu colocar no cliente apenas sopported MCS8 ele irá fazer TX e RX apenas em MCS8. Tem um tópico aberto falando sobre o assunto e todos com o mesmo "problema".
Minha rede é toda UBNT. E recentemente coloquei um omnitik e um RB912 com painel. A RB912 é linda! Com poucos clientes e perfeitamente alinhados, ela entrega um total de 100M de banda em MCS12 40Mhz (testes apenas nada comercial em 40Mhz). Mas infelizmente a negociação é apenas em MCS12 de ambos os lados. Com poucos clientes e perfeitamente alinhados é fácil ter CCQ em 100%. Mas conforme a lista de clientes aumenta se torna cada vez mais complicado ter CCQ em 100% e trabalhar com modulações mais simples no cliente ajuda um bocado e ainda sobra capacidade de upload.

----------


## vagnerss

Por esse motivo aqui que eu acho a sxt o melhor CPE

----------


## 1929

Não entendi @*chocobama*, se setar no cliente mcs 12 e auto no AP, no sxt não rola?

----------


## wala

> Olá colegas
> 
> Devido a alguns problemas que tive com as AirGrids (latência alta basicamente), coisa que não tenho com as SXTs, estou cogitando fazer um remanejo das CPEs dos meus clientes heavy users, tirando as AirGrids e colocando as SXTs, porém eu não quero me ater somente a uma marca. Hoje a maior parte das CPEs que uso são SXT, porém os concorrentes usam praticamente 100% UBNT, pra não ter que fazer um cliente comprar um equipamento novo, resolvi trabalhar com as duas marcas. A dúvida porém é outra, afim de trabalhar mais com MIMO do que com SISO, qual CPE da UBNT concorre diretamente com a SXT Lite5, sei que existe a NanoBeam M5 16, alguém aí trabalhou com ela? O que me dizem dela? Existe alguma outra CPE na mesma faixa de preço?
> 
> Grato!


Não e bom falar mal das argrids elas estao tendo uma grande contribuição para o setor metalurgico na construçoes de portoes e cestos de lixo devido ao monte de grade acumulada por radios frageis que queimam facil. Por conta da sua pintura branca nem ta sendo preciso pintar os portoes e as cestas, infelizmente por essa pintura ela não entrou na area de grelhas deixando o reinado absoluto para as grades 2.4ghz de 25 da aquario.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SanchezMT

Amigo @*vagnerss* top seu ap, vc estou a rb no painel e dxa as sxt em defalt?! 

Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## vagnerss

> Amigo @*vagnerss* top seu ap, vc estou a rb no painel e dxa as sxt em defalt?! 
> 
> Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App


Fiz um script padrão pra SXT dos clientes e seto no painel as configs.

----------


## chocobama

> Por esse motivo aqui que eu acho a sxt o melhor CPE


Top mesmo hein. Mas me diz uma coisa, qual MCS esta usando aí? O único data 48mbits que conhece é usando 802.11a




> Não entendi @*chocobama*, se setar no cliente mcs 12 e auto no AP, no sxt não rola?


Rola sim, mas fica MCS12 no cliente e no AP. Eu queria usar um MCS no sentido torre --> cliente e um MCS menor no sentido cliente --> torre.
Não chega a ser um grande problema. Mas na torre geralmente temos uma RB912 com painel de 17,19dbi e no cliente mesmo sendo um SXT trata-se de um hardware mais modesto. Geralmente o sinal que chega na torre é inferior ao que chega no cliente. Neste casos podemos tirar um pouco do fardo do AP trabalhando com modulações mais baixas.

----------


## pedrohafe

> Top mesmo hein. Mas me diz uma coisa, qual MCS esta usando aí? O único data 48mbits que conhece é usando 802.11a
> 
> 
> Rola sim, mas fica MCS12 no cliente e no AP. Eu queria usar um MCS no sentido torre --> cliente e um MCS menor no sentido cliente --> torre.
> Não chega a ser um grande problema. Mas na torre geralmente temos uma RB912 com painel de 17,19dbi e no cliente mesmo sendo um SXT trata-se de um hardware mais modesto. Geralmente o sinal que chega na torre é inferior ao que chega no cliente. Neste casos podemos tirar um pouco do fardo do AP trabalhando com modulações mais baixas.


Verdade, eu gostaria de fazer a mesma coisa.

----------


## vagnerss

> Top mesmo hein. Mas me diz uma coisa, qual MCS esta usando aí? O único data 48mbits que conhece é usando 802.11a


Estou usando 802.11a mesmo não gosto de usar o 802.11n pra clientes finais pelo fato dele ser mais sensível a interferência e geralmente o CCQ não fica muito legal.

----------


## SanchezMT

Amigo @*vagnerss* tenho bs 19 com rocket, recentemente adquiri bs17 e rb912, vc fixou o datarates em 48, msc em 12, e a potência? Dxou em qtos mw

Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------

